# Amazing keyboard design



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2005)

It may only be in very early stages, but a keyboard where the keys include mini OLED displays, so that the user can see what each key does under the circumstances, sounds like a great idea to me. 

http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus



			
				Original site said:
			
		

>





			
				Original site said:
			
		

>


One thing struck me... it looks like the other keyboard pictures show a Mac keyboard layout...


----------



## riccbhard (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks Awesome! Also probably expensive once they are finalized though.

Here's all about OLEDS (Organic Light Emitting Diodes).

http://science.howstuffworks.com/oled.htm


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 15, 2005)

One of the best ideas I've seen in ages, will probably cost a packet though!  Apple should get in on this idea!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2005)

really good idea! So, is it still a concept?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 15, 2005)

my next PB should have this!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2005)

some kind of backlight 2.0, huh?


----------



## bbloke (Jul 15, 2005)

I think it is just a concept for now, but they are going for a patent and I bet this product would be really popular. It might only be a matter of time before someone pounces and makes them a good offer to develop the idea. But I wonder how difficult it would be for application developers to provide support for such a thing. Also, in the meantime, I wonder how hard it would be for the keyboard manufacturer to provide downloadable configurations/drivers/whatever for different applications, to get the ball rolling... ?


----------



## lurk (Jul 15, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> some kind of backlight 2.0, huh?


 
My mental parser is having a bit of a time with that but...

FWIW, there is no backlight, they are OLED (Organic Light Emitting Diodes).  The have some real potential if they can just make the buggers work!


----------



## chadwick (Jul 15, 2005)

OLEDs are great! They few applications I've seen in cars have been really, really nice.


----------



## Reality (Jul 16, 2005)

The only thing it's missing is a firewire and USB port. Those are just the things I want though.  I think this is one of the best ideas in a long time. I really want one. Seeing a dead pixel on a key drive me nuts though.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 16, 2005)

i want one. i don;t know why. but i know i want one

plastic keys are so primitive. i mean it's just a moulded plastic square. with some paint(!) on it.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 16, 2005)

how would the keyboard know what application your using???  Other than that...awesome


----------



## Randman (Jul 17, 2005)

Make it wireless and I'll put a deposit down.


----------



## Pengu (Jul 17, 2005)

um. wireless would be cool. but a wired version with usb2 or firewire hub would be good. and i guess a driver would be able to "tell" the keyboard what app is active, and which keyboard set to load.

i want one now damnit : (


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 18, 2005)

I am not sure if the OLED cabels or even the display will survive a hardcore gamers use.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 21, 2005)

Unless I'm very much mistaken, it looks like the idea has brought them a lot of attention, so they have added more pages!

http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/answers/



> Its in the initial stage of production.
> 
> We hope it will be released in 2006.
> 
> ...


 Press information and commentary: http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/press/


 E-Mail updates: http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/subscription/



Looking very promising, to me!


----------



## mbveau (Jul 21, 2005)

If they actually developed this, which it looks like they're gonna try, it'll be huge. Think about it; the first real advancement in computer interfaces in... what, 30, 35 years? How long has the good ol' keyboard and mouse been around? Everybody would want one of these.


----------



## fryke (Jul 22, 2005)

First real advancement in computer interfaces? *cough* ... After all: If you can type, you're not actually looking at the keys, so most of the time, it's just a lightshow thing. (Sure, a very nice one, but still...) - So I have to wonder if things like this will actually hinder people who should learn to type with ten fingers... I wouldn't call this the "first real advancement in comp. interfaces". It's a nice idea, doable and it certainly looks good. The "answers list" above shows a "keysaver", which would probably be a screensaver applied to the keyboard (i.e. handling the keyboard like one big screen)... It'll all look very Sci-Fi. Fun.


----------



## bbloke (May 1, 2007)

There's been a little bit more news.  After a long wait, it seems the keyboards will be launched on November 30th and the price will be $1536!  Quite a bit of money for a keyboard!

For people who have that kind of cash, the company is taking pre-orders in 18 days.

There's a log of the development, for those who are interested.


----------



## Ferdinand (May 1, 2007)

bbloke said:


> There's a log of the development, for those who are interested.



Logs? I wonder how they ship them to you!


----------



## Mikuro (May 1, 2007)

bbloke said:


> $1536!


I can't help but notice that it would be cheaper to buy a second monitor and use it exclusively for the "keyboard viewer" floating window, or any number of similar things.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2007)

when this drops in price and is no bigger than my current keyboard, and apple makes it, and the resolution of each key is indistinguishable from printed letters and it feel perfect to type on 

then i'll get one.

looks lovely though.


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Logs? I wonder how they ship them to you!


Chop them up and send them as matches?


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> I can't help but notice that it would be cheaper to buy a second monitor and use it exclusively for the "keyboard viewer" floating window, or any number of similar things.


Or maybe one could buy enough monitors for each one to be placed facing upwards and display an image of a key, and then a sensor under the monitor detects when the monitor is pressed.  That might end up a bit on the expensive side... and large.  Ah well!


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> when this drops in price and is no bigger than my current keyboard, and apple makes it, and the resolution of each key is indistinguishable from printed letters and it feel perfect to type on
> 
> then i'll get one.




I see.  So you'll be getting one in the near future, then...



> looks lovely though.


They do indeed.  I think it's a very good idea.  At the same time, I think the price is terrible and a bit of an anti-climax.  

I'm sure the price will come down with time, but until then...  Who knows, we might have new input devices/methods on the horizon.  That said, I would still prefer a keyboard over a touchscreen at this stage.


----------



## fryke (May 2, 2007)

Hm. So that "fun" idea costs more than a second Mac. Too bad.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 2, 2007)

i'll take a desktop-class 30" multitouch display, thanks.  that would replace both my displays, keyboard and mouse in one fell swoop, while also making my working style far more enjoyable.

roll on...


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2007)

More news on them:

Engadget
http://www.engadget.com/2006/11/27/optimus-103-keyboard-to-feature-bandw-displays/


----------



## fryke (May 13, 2007)

"News" from yesteryear, though.


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2007)

fryke said:


> "News" from yesteryear, though.



Oops! This is the newest I could find...

http://www.pressetext.de/pte.mc?pte=061212003


----------

